# 3d Objekt in Photoshop oder After Effects freistellen



## Oliver Pilz (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebes Forum,

ich arbeite gerade an einem Projekt und möchte dazu gerne einen Notenschlüssel
als 3d Darstellung haben.

Ich habe einen Notenschlüssel als jpg. Datei.
Von Adobe habe ich die Creative Suite.

Mein Problem ist, das wenn ich von Photoshop eine 3d Darstellung von dem Notenschlüssel mache, ist dann der Schlüssel an den Offenen stellen Grau unterlegt. aber genau dies möchte ich so da man durch dieses kleine loch das Hintergrundvideo sehen soll.

Mache ich an den einstellungen was falsch oder habe ich etwas vergessen?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

in welchem Format speicherst / übergibst du den deinen Notenschlüssel ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Oliver Pilz (27. Oktober 2011)

übergeben wolle ich es ganz normal als psd-datei


----------



## Leola13 (27. Oktober 2011)

Hai,

ich bin da in diesem Bereich nicht ganz der Experte, aber das Ganze hat irgendetwas mit Transparenz und Alphakanal zu tun.

Such mal hier im Forum danach.

Ggf. geht ja auch einen "Übergabe" im PNG oder GIF Format.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Oliver Pilz (27. Oktober 2011)

Der Hintergrund ist ja schon transparent aber glaube damit hat es nix zu tun :-(


----------

